# Looking for help on gun for girlfriend



## JD82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im looking to get my girlfriend a good all around 20ga she is a smaller girl weighing in at a whopping 100 lbs so any suggestions on a low recoil gun would be great!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It all depends, if you are not stuck on a 20 ga. 1oz 12 ga loads will kick less than a 1 oz 20 ga load.

Either way, the most important thing is to get her a gun that fits her. That will help the most, along with something she likes.

Then to start her out, get the lightest payload shells you can find for practice.

The 870 youth fits smaller shooters if you are looking for a pump.

There are many other options, but probably more expensive if you get in the auto's or over/unders that are reliable/durable.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My wife bought a Browning Silver 12. We had a Gunsmith cut the butt stock down as far as they could. She loves it. very light recoil, nice looking and light weight. BUT expensive.


----------

